# Where to find extended open ended m12x1.5 ball seat lug nuts?



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

The issue i've run into as of lately is that the wheel adapters on my mk4 have studs pressed into them. So i bolt the adapter to the hub and then install the wheel by placing it on the studs and using lug nuts instead of lug bolts. However, i've run into a problem with a standard m12x1.5 ball seat nut as seen below, in that the socket i was using to remove the nuts didnt fully seat on the hex head because it was bottoming out in the wheel where it started to contact the rounded edge inside which is the lug seat. (confusing i'm sure, sorry).

i'm forced to use a long socket because with the nut on there's still about 2" of stud from the adapter poking through. this is also the reason why i need to have open ended lug nuts.

here's what i've been using:









here's what i'm hoping to find (but in ball seat):









It seems the only ones i can find in this style are cone seat. if anyone can get me a lead on lugs similar to what's pictured above that are m12x1.5 ball seat and open ended so the stud can protrude through i'd greatly appreciate it. even if i could find nuts that are like the first picture but another 10-20mm longer would be perfect.

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

not gonna find ball seat only cone


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is your solution my friend! Use these and whatever cone seat lug you want!

http://www.kseriesparts.com/cr/SSR-WHEELWASHER.html


----------



## bramtran (Aug 29, 2015)

*black forrest has them*

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/lugnutm12x15.html

these are what you need


----------

